# Greetings



## yankeereefer (Nov 23, 2006)

I posted on the forum back in Aug after finding a Chinese Mantis on my porch.

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic...&amp;highlight=

I'm in IL (Chi-Town 'burbs) - My other interests are nano-reefs (hence my screenname) - I keep a couple mini reefs, you can find me over on http://nano-reef.com

The mantis I found is still kickin', in fact I woke this morning to find that it laid it's first ooth! Now I have some forum searching to do on how best to hatch 'em out!

I'll update the original thread later today - I have to get Thanksgiving rgub underway

Happy Turkey Day to all of you!

Yankee


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome and happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Good to hear shes still alive and laying ooths. The one I found here in CA this past July had to be put to sleep last weekend. But she laid 5 ooths of varying size and shape while I had her. Maybe yours will lay a few more too.

Good luck hatching the nymphs!


----------



## Ian (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, hope to speak soon!


----------

